# Bingley is home!



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm in love! 

We have had a fun-filled, exciting day.. reptile show this morning, shopping at an outlet mall and then picked up our new baby! He is precious and beautiful!

He did so well with me handling him at the breeder's, and he's even starting to quill some. He walked onto my husband and my kid's hands as well. Very minimal huffing and spikes up.. mainly just at sudden movements. He keep trying to burrow into my arm against my body, and I had a short sleeve shirt on and I have a few spots where his quills poked me pretty good, haha.

I am so thrilled to finally have a hedgehog! I can't wait to get to know him better and watch him grow!

Here are some pics of his homecoming:












Such a sweet face..



DON'T MOVE!




Love his markings..



Hmm.. what's this..?



Checking out his igloo..



He burrowed in all his little fleece pieces and has been sleeping since! He had burrowed in the towel in the carrier on the way home but made sure to poop all over it first, lol!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

What a beautiful boy! I love his coloring! Congrats on bringing your baby home!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

He's unbelievably gorgeous! That sounds like an ideal homecoming.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Eeee! He's so freaking cute, I absolutely love his coloring!


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

Awwwwww! He is adorable! I love the see through pigloo!! How can such little bundles turn people into blubbering idiots? I meant me not you, ha ha ha! Don't want to accidentally call a stranger names! Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I'm still squeeing with joy!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is stunning. Congratulations. :smile:


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

He's absolutely adorable~ *squees*
I looooooove his color too! 
Congrats and here's hoping for more pics of him in the future!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

He is adorable! I love his coloring and his name! Pride & Prejudice is a beautiful story. 

Random question - what size is the green hut that you bought for him? I got a medium sized one from Petco and I was wondering how big it is with a hedgie inside.


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

lilsurfergrlsp said:


> He is adorable! I love his coloring and his name! Pride & Prejudice is a beautiful story.
> 
> Random question - what size is the green hut that you bought for him? I got a medium sized one from Petco and I was wondering how big it is with a hedgie inside.


The one I got said "big". That color was the only one they had but I like that it's see through. He can still bury himself in his fleece!


----------



## HogHeaven (Feb 8, 2014)

Congratulations on your new baby!!! What a cutie pie!!! I pick my baby up next Saturday:razz::razz::razz::razz::razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Great markings on the face. Congrats!


----------



## Abbylee (Oct 9, 2013)

AWWW I love the coloring! Congrats!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

ACK! He is so gorgeous! I love his half mask. Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks again, everyone! We just love him. We got him out for just a little bit last night and he was pretty huffy but he did snuggle with me and hubby ejector in blankets or his snuggle sack. Woke up this morning to find that he had already used his wheel and eaten some! He was sleeping under his litter box next to his wheel, the little goober! Got him out for a bit this morning, mainly just to check him over and he was much less huffy and quite curious.. Bit hubby but I think he really likes the way he smells and would annoit hubby if allowed, haha! He sniffs and licks him quite a bit. Right as I was about to say he that he might bite, he did, but hubby said it wasn't bad!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Okay, thanks! Yeah they only had gray when I went but I like that you can fit lots of fleece inside


----------

